# Your thoughts



## black_dog106 (Jan 1, 2016)

Seriously considering a new P/U. A low budget operation here, a new p/u is a major expense in my world. Considering a Ford F350 SRW 4WD with a 6.2 gasser. I would love to pull the trigger on a 6.7 but have no justification for the $10K option. Im not a diehard Ford follower. But for whatever reason, Ford seems to be the one right now interesting me? I was a Chevrolet fan up to the last few years and now have no brand loyalty
I have no experience with the 6.2. Hoping the membership has some experience and thoughts with this gasser?
Thanks for your time and information, David


----------



## black_dog106 (Jan 1, 2016)

Mods, I should have posted this in the Ford section? Please feel free to move thread there if it would be better? Thank you, David


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I've got a 2011 F350 6.2l.....about 90,000 miles. No issues. Pulls my loaded 5 ton trailer okay (4 tons capacity).


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

The 6.2 will be fine.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

4 6.2's here. Highest miles is about 38k. All have been flawless and have no issues pulling 14k gvw trailers loaded to that weight. 

10 mpg has been average.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

John_DeereGreen said:


> 4 6.2's here. Highest miles is about 38k. All have been flawless and have no issues pulling 14k gvw trailers loaded to that weight.
> 
> 10 mpg has been average.


Mine was 10 mpg with a stiff tailwind...

Ford trucks always treated me decent..Got rid of my 08 not long ago...130k miles on it... motor was still strong...Other than the typical Brakes,Tyres, Balljoints...It was a good truck to me


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a '15, 6.2l with 40k on it. No mechanical issues, empty mileage is aboot 14 with prime conditions (no wind and flat country), pulling 3-4ton mileage drops to 8 and less if its windy or pulling any hills. I regret not sticking with a diesel and I hate this pickup when pulling any weight. My '97 with a 7.5l gas does better pulling and mileage is aboot the same too.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> I have a '15, 6.2l with 40k on it. No mechanical issues, empty mileage is aboot 14 with prime conditions (no wind and flat country), pulling 3-4ton mileage drops to 8 and less if its windy or pulling any hills. I regret not sticking with a diesel and I hate this pickup
> 
> when pulling any weight. My '97 with a 7.5l gas does better pulling and mileage is aboot the same too.


Manual????...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Any of the big three truck makers have a good gas engine platform now. You will be happy with the Ford.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If I was in hill country/at altitude like Buff I might consider the diesel. But for a typical lawn/plow monkey truck, it's not needed.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Manual????...


The '97 is, besides the hating the lack of nutz in my '15 it also has a auto which pisses me oof too.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> The '97 is, besides the hating the lack of nutz in my '15 it also has a auto which pisses me oof too.


Maybe you need to look into a Ram Cummings Bighorn Larime Platnum Snocomander Hellcat...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Maybe you need to look into a Ram Cummings Bighorn Larime Platnum Snocomander Hellcat...


After my last trip to Wyoming I got home and went to the ran site to check them oot. I just can't bring myself to buying on since Ookmonkey has one......


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> After my last trip to Wyoming I got home and went to the ran site to check them oot. I just can't bring myself to buying on since Ookmonkey has one......


That would be tough and virtually impossible for me...It would be admitting he is right...Something I am not prepared to do...:hammerhead:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> That would be tough and virtually impossible for me...It would be admitting he is right...Something I am not prepared to do...:hammerhead:


Yes in deed......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.auto-repair-us.info/dir/florida/138040-manuel-rodriguez-best-transmission-hialeah-fl


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> After my last trip to Wyoming I got home and went to the ran site to check them oot. I just can't bring myself to buying on since Ookmonkey has one......


Not everyone can be me..........it's hard work.

OP, haven't hooked a trailer to the 6.4 HEMI yet, but it definitely has some get up and go. Same thing though, for a yard monkey truck I couldn't justify the extra $10k. Not to mention the lifetime warranty available on RAM gassers.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I've always hated Dodge. But I gotta say they have the best looking truck out there at the moment.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> I've always hated Dodge. But I gotta say they have the best looking truck out there at the moment.


If it hadn't been for crappy Furd dealers and even crappier Furd designs and requirements that their dealers had to follow, I'd probably still be buying Furds. Cummings had a lot to do with it as well, but it still came down to getting screwed over by dealers.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

If I was to buy one on looks alone I like the GMC.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If it hadn't been for crappy Furd dealers and even crappier Furd designs and requirements that their dealers had to follow, I'd probably still be buying Furds. Cummings had a lot to do with it as well, but it still came down to getting screwed over by dealers.


Well, if ya buy a fleet of 6.0 liters. Ya may get one that's a lemon


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

FredG said:


> If I was to buy one on looks alone I like the GMC.


Edit...New info, I will have to retract my comment on the looks of the GMC...lmao


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Edit...New info, I will have to retract my comment on the looks of the GMC...lmao


Did you learn what GMC stands for?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I have had a couple guys tell me the Powersmoke 6.7 are getting better mileage than the dirtymax.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you learn what GMC stands for?


Bingo, lol


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

FredG said:


> Bingo, lol


It's amazing what Urban Dictionary teaches you isn't it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you learn what GMC stands for?


Great Macaroni & Cheese


----------



## plowboy87 (Mar 6, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you learn what GMC stands for?


Get mechanic coming


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

For fear of having the ban hammer drop, I am leaving this one alone.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I did a search, I'm out of this one.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Our 16 6.2L has more jam then our 6.0L GM had!!! Fuel milage is 26L/100kms (whatever that is in Yankee) lol... ours will be going in for a custom tune this summer which should cut the milage in half??? For eg. Our 6L GM went from 26/100 to 15/100...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Hysert said:


> Our 16 6.2L has more jam then our 6.0L GM had!!! Fuel milage is 26L/100kms (whatever that is in Yankee) lol... ours will be going in for a custom tune this summer which should cut the milage in half??? For eg. Our 6L GM went from 26/100 to 15/100...


So you have to take the truck in for emmision update?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> So you have to take the truck in for emmision update?


From what I know about tuning, most of the gains come from timing and fuel mapping? And as far as emissions test tuning typically makes the vehical cleaner!


----------



## black_dog106 (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks everyone, for your thoughts. Ordered a plain Jane f350 srw 4wd with 6.2 yesterday. XL with no chrome. A few work options (upfitter switches, 4.30 locker etc). Thanks again for your help, David


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Funny you mention the locker! I just found out how to lock ours by pulling the 4x4 selector out.... lol.. that was by accident while reaching for the temp fan...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I can't say I've ever used the locker in any of the trucks we have that have the option.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I only needed last summer when I was burning some tire and the darn thing was skipping back and forth from pass to driver tire... I was trying to convince myself the 250 was as good as my 2500....


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

The e-locker disengages on its own around 30 mph , not sure how much rubber you can burn . Some day I will try .....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I use the e-locker very often. It comes in handy when backing up dirt/gravel slopes, in mud/snow/sand and on 2track roads. 
It came in real handy when I dropped the passenger front tire into a washoot on a 2track road and the drivers side rear tire was barely touching the ground. The e-locker was a huge help in getting oot withoot the help of a another vehicle or winch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I often plow in 2 locked

Can do quick 180° spins.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Here is the build sheet of the 2 F-350's we ordered earlier this month


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

It's an XL for $44k????...I thought you were a Big Shooter...I can get that same truck for $4k less


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

$44k with the 6.7 is reasonable, No? He did not spare no fluff on his personal truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> It's an XL for $44k????...I thought you were a Big Shooter...I can get that same truck for $4k less


The stickers are 55K, our price is 43.

These are loaded XL's including tough bed/gooseneck-5th wheel/snow/tow packages and the seven cameras.

The two F550's I picked up last month both stickered out over 55 before adding the. GN/flatbed/toolboxes......47 OTD.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FredG said:


> $44k with the 6.7 is reasonable, No? He did not spare no fluff on his personal truck.


The sticker on my Platinum Ultimate was 78K .....64k was my OTD.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> The sticker on my Platinum Ultimate was 78K .....64k was my OTD.


That's a 20k spread from the new trucks, Most are worried about 10k for the diesel. lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> The sticker on my Platinum Ultimate was 78K .....64k was my OTD.





FredG said:


> That's a 20k spread from the new trucks, Most are worried about 10k for the diesel. lol


20K spread.....:hammerhead:
78k
-64k
14k
You might want to lay oof the hookah....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BUFF said:


> 20K spread.....:hammerhead:
> 78k
> -64k
> 14k
> You might want to lay oof the hookah....


Lol I was talking about the spread between the 44k service master trucks to his personal $64k truck. Sometime I can still add even if I am half baked. lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> The stickers are 55K, our price is 43.
> 
> These are loaded XL's including tough bed/gooseneck-5th wheel/snow/tow packages and the seven cameras.
> 
> ...


Here's a News Flash...I understand you think your someone...That's Not a great price...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Here's a News Flash...I understand you think your someone...That's Not a great price...


Really......

What would be a good price?

Please do tell......I'll really interested and have no problem accepting good information.......I'm paid to spend money, perhaps ur info will promote me to head janitor.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> Really......
> 
> What would be a good price?
> 
> ...


So easy to tork up....LMAO!!!..thats a Great price...Your the best...Why would I question the CEO of Arctic and Servimaster


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> So easy to tork up....LMAO!!!..thats a Great price...Your the best...Why would I question the CEO of Arctic and Servimaster


So you were just stiring the pot, How did I not know. lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

FredG said:


> So you were just stiring the pot, How did I not know. lol


Yes...Mark is not around at the moment...Plus Pat has somewhat of a sense of Humor


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FredG said:


> So you were just stiring the pot, How did I not know. lol


PS is slow....Gotta rock the pot sometimes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

FredG said:


> Lol I was talking about the spread between the 44k service master trucks to his personal $64k truck. Sometime I can still add even if I am half baked. lol


I've been seriously considering when I order my 18, just ordering a XL just like the ones I posted.

Do I really need the panoramic sunroof, A/C seats, etc......?

Don't get me wrong, I love all the options but for what I really do with the truck, I just rethink my thinking. Hell, I don't even have a back seat, it's a toolbox, literally.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> I've been seriously considering when I order my 18, just ordering a XL just like the ones I posted.
> 
> Do I really need the panoramic sunroof, A/C seats, etc......?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love all the options but for what I really do with the truck, I just rethink my thinking. Hell, I don't even have a back seat, it's a toolbox, literally.


You still got the diesel and a fair amount of fluff- specs. in the 44k truck. 20k spread would be worth to put some thought into. I haven't been shopping much but I would think the $44k is a smoking deal.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo said:


> I've been seriously considering when I order my 18, just ordering a XL just like the ones I posted.
> 
> Do I really need the panoramic sunroof, A/C seats, etc......?
> 
> ...


Yes you need the panoramic roof for the next time Buffy comes in town..Something to stick his head oot so he fits....


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes you need the panoramic roof for the next time Buffy comes in town..Something to stick his head oot so he fits....


Pat just has to have a plunger with him, He will get him in there. lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The XL with the Power and Decor packages on it is not a bad truck...That's what my last Furd had on it...But, I figure your a guy like Oomkes that needs all the Trinkets or he just won't be happy....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> The XL with the Power and Decor packages on it is not a bad truck...That's what my last Furd had on it...But, I figure your a guy like Oomkes that needs all the Trinkets or he just won't be happy....


And?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And?


No and??...Just an observation that you need all the trickets to boost your self esteem....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> No and??...Just an observation that you need all the trickets to boost your self esteem....


Then.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Then.....


Then you feel better aboot yourself


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do not....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Noticed this this morning....... do you see the damage?

SF would spot in a second he loves the zoom in


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Yes you need the panoramic roof for the next time Buffy comes in town..Something to stick his head oot so he fits....


I do like to feel the wind in my flowing locks of hair.........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


> Noticed this this morning....... do you see the damage?
> 
> SF would spot in a second he loves the zoom in
> 
> View attachment 171733


First thing catches my eye is the Oreo paint job then the hosed up Koca Kola sign on the field....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF said:


> First thing catches my eye is the Oreo paint job then the hosed up Koca Kola sign on the field....


Somebody had a field day with the scoreboard...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> First thing catches my eye is the Oreo paint job then the hosed up Koca Kola sign on the field....


I know a guy that actually paints door jambs.


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

black_dog106 said:


> Seriously considering a new P/U. A low budget operation here, a new p/u is a major expense in my world. Considering a Ford F350 SRW 4WD with a 6.2 gasser. I would love to pull the trigger on a 6.7 but have no justification for the $10K option. Im not a diehard Ford follower. But for whatever reason, Ford seems to be the one right now interesting me? I was a Chevrolet fan up to the last few years and now have no brand loyalty
> I have no experience with the 6.2. Hoping the membership has some experience and thoughts with this gasser?
> Thanks for your time and information, David


I don't think you can go wrong with either ford or Chevy. I do thing GMs 6.0 is a better engine then fords 6.2 but I think fords front end is a bit more ridged. Like most guys have said get what you like. I really like the new super duty exterior but not the interior at all. I like GMC exterior and interior. Person preference. If you like the ford then go with it. I went to both dealerships, right across the road from each other. The lowest price won.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Somebody had a field day with the scoreboard...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5 said:


> Somebody had a field day with the scoreboard...


Well......It was a F3 that hit the University


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

well, I'm guessing this one is done also so I can close this out


----------

